# ATITool w/ 9800GTX help!



## hotshiz6090 (Jun 10, 2008)

This is my first Time tryin to OC with ATITool last time i tried i started the scanning for the max core clock an it didnt seem to ever end it went on for 6+ hours an found no atrifacts im not sure if it was working right so i aborted it. Can someone plz give me a step by step OC guide in using this with my 9800 GTX OC thxs!


----------



## Duxx (Jun 10, 2008)

Use rivatuner, step up the clocks (memory,shaders, core) 5-10mhz until it craps out on ATItool.  You can usually squeeze a little bit more out of it for benching etc.  Google it and find what people are normally getting, you should be able to hit around theirs also.  The max safe memory/core never really worked for me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, I can't truly give you a step by step. But look into RivaTuner to adjust your clocks and use ATITool's Artifact scanner in conjunction with it.


----------



## hotshiz6090 (Jun 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well, I can't truly give you a step by step. But look into RivaTuner to adjust your clocks and use ATITool's Artifact scanner in conjunction with it.



Ok, but how long to u scan for artifacts each time u raise the core?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2008)

Probly good for 2-3 minutes.


----------



## hotshiz6090 (Jun 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Probly good for 2-3 minutes.



So just continue to raise my core an shader up each time by 5-10mhz an run scanner for 3 mins then after it finds a error do my memory right? and also i dont have any aftermarket cooler with my card which is the max temp i should look out for an stop the OCing if it gets that high?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah either an artifact or high temp to which YOU feel comfortable.


----------



## argard (Jun 10, 2008)

dont forget the temp, if this go too high, you can damage your video board!   And don't forget the memory cooling system.


----------

